# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Butterfly Man

## Daniel Sun

Es gibt ja keine Rubrik für Filme, deshalb stelle ich es mal hier herein.

Kennt einer den Film "Butterfly Man"?

Ist zwar kein Kassenschlager, aber ich fand den Film irgendwie ganz gut und wollte ihn Euch einfach mal vorstellen.

Kurzbeschreibung:

Der Engländer Adam und seine Freundin unternehmen einen Trip nach Thailand. Doch schon nach kurzer Zeit kommte es zu einem Streit und ihre Wege trennen sich. Adam reist alleine weiter und landet auf Samui. Und wie soll es anderes sein, verliebt er sich in eine junge thailändische Schönheit Namens Em.

Nachdem Adam eines Nachts überfallen wird, wendet sich allerdings das Blatt. Auf einmal ist keiner mehr freundlich zu ihm. Doch glücklicher Weise trifft er den Expat Joey wieder, der ihm dann einen Job anbietet um in der Not zu helfen.

Mehr will ich mal nicht verraten.

Hier noch eine Link zur  

homepage

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Daniel,
Baujahr 2003?
Lief der schon im Fernsehen?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hi Alex, ich glaub nicht. Ich glaub den gibt es auch nur in englisch.

Hier mal eine link!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Hua Hin

29,99 €   ::  
ist da noch ein Gutschein für ein Thaiessen dabei?  ::  

und FSK 15, so scharf wie ein Thaiessen wird er dann wohl nicht sein.  :cool:  

..."The Sin" vor kurzem im TV fand ich übrigens gar nicht mal schlecht.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> 29,99 €
> ist da noch ein Gutschein für ein Thaiessen dabei?


Importe halt. In Thailand vieleicht günstiger... :nixweis: 

The Sin? war das der Film der vor kurzem lief. Der lief so spät, da war ich schon wieder am schlafen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo genau, habe ihn aufgenommen.  ::  
Erotische Momente, eingebettet in herrlichen Naturaufnahmen
der Andamanischen See.
Und die Hauptdarstellerin erst...  :Lächeln:

----------

